# Burning feeling...



## babyhope

I keep having this burning feeling in my stomach a lot. I think it is hunger sometimes but then I am not sure, since I am always feeling sick. I also think I notice it when I haven't eaten in like 2 hours, it's just a burning sensation and I feel like when it comes my sickness feels worse, like I want to throw up. I am also burping a lot, could this burning be stomach acids or something? I really don't know what it is, has anyone else had this?


----------



## MiissMuffet

you will get alot of strange feelings. it is meant to be wonderful but alot of the symptoms really arnt that enjoyable!


----------



## honeygrl

sounds like heartburn. It happens when stomach acid backs up a bit into your esophagus and it will burn behind your breast bone. Some antiacids will help that. The quick-dissolve Tums taste really good and give you extra calcium. It may help ease your nausea a bit if it's being exaggerated by excess stomach acid.


----------



## babyhope

Bump!


----------



## ginger863

definately sounds like heart burn. When you havent eaten for a while the acid can build up in your stomach and make it's way up your osophagus. This is more likely to happen when you're pregnant and my doctor told me the best thing to do is eat little and often ( or if you're as hungry as i am the last few day just eat often!) if you have food in your tummy the acid shouldnt be allowed to build up the same!


----------



## nervousgal

babyhope said:


> I keep having this burning feeling in my stomach a lot. I think it is hunger sometimes but then I am not sure, since I am always feeling sick. I also think I notice it when I haven't eaten in like 2 hours, it's just a burning sensation and I feel like when it comes my sickness feels worse, like I want to throw up. I am also burping a lot, could this burning be stomach acids or something? I really don't know what it is, has anyone else had this?


I get that exact same feeling! I never know if it's hunger or an upset stomach either. But I do know I know it's a very uncomfortable feeling, especially during meals.:sad1:


----------



## tiredbuthappy

I also experience this burning hunger sensation. It is extremely uncomfortable as I am nauseated all the time too. I believe that it is heart burn and notice an improvement when I munch on crackers and drink only water. I tried giner ale for the nausea but it set my tummy on fire so I don't recommend it, as it was a classic case of the cure being as bad as the problem. I also stay away from acidy foods. The burning is usually associated with gas and bloating too, which further confirms my suspicion that it stems from my out-of-wack digestion.
Keep hanging in there! I'm hoping a few more weeks and at least some of these symptoms will improve before they get worse later on.


----------



## bluelilly72

Go to ur doctors he might given some gaviscon :)


----------

